

Hermes Spacecraft Project - melling
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hermesspace/hermes-spacecraft/posts/215138

======
melling
I saw this on KickStarter. It's great to see people doing hi-tech hardware
projects. I'm not sure they're going to make it but 100 people @ $50 and
someone can build a bigger rocket engine.

